# ADA sell complete Wabi Kusa in Japan?!



## NeilW (13 Feb 2010)

http://www.adana.co.jp/_product/242_index.html

http://namekochan.up.seesaa.net/image/IMGP3824.JPG


----------



## Garuf (13 Feb 2010)

They always did, wabi kusa is their trade name, like how fairy liquid is just washing up liquid. It's just that it so happens to be very easy to make them without buying them and there was no other name so it stuck.


----------

